# Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.



## Free78 (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

auch wenn sich blöd anhört, aber kann mir jemand nen anfängertauglichen Bereich an der Ostsee nennen, an dem wir uns zu zweit Ende November/Anfang Dezember für 5 Tage austoben können? Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass wir zwar schon ander Ostsee in der Brandung waren, damals mit Knurri bei Rerik. Diesmal haben wir aber nur 5 Tage Zeit und möchten nicht ganz so weit fahren. Gibts empfehlenswerte Stellen (wo auch wir als Anfänger weit genug rauswerfen können) im Bereich Fehmarn, Kiel, Timmendorfer Strand? 

Also recht narrensichere Abschnitte mit Fanggarantie 

Ne im Ernst, wir würden ungern von Brücken angeln, lieber schöne einsame Strände (sind die im November wohl alle).

Hoffe irgendwer kann mit der Fragestellung was anfangen 

Freue mich über jeden Tip!

LG,

Flo


----------



## esgof (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

hallo
wie wäre es mit Schönhagen in Kappeln
gruß esgof


----------



## Free78 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Moin,

sag du es mir! Kenne mich wie gesagt nicht aus, wie sind die Möglichkeiten zum Brandungsangeln dort?

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## esgof (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

hallo
sorry aber wohnst du in der nähe von koblenz kommt das hin wenn ja laß uns über pn weiter machen
 gruß esgof


----------



## geilerangler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

moin moin,wie man so hier oben an der küste sagt,möchte 
ein paar tipps geben
zwischen schönberg-kiel
heidkate,schmöl,hohenfelde
diese stellen kannst du erreichen über die b 502
                  oder kiel-eckernförde
schwedeneck,nör,aschau,erreichbar über die b 503
                  oder eckernförder bucht
klein waabs erreichbar über dieb203
das sind stellen die ich selbst auch beangel,wo 
auch mal an diesen stellen  große veranstalltung,brandungsangeln
ausgetragen werden
hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
gruß aus den hohen norden
    torsten


die weissheit kommt beim angeln


----------



## Free78 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Moin,

vielen Dank für die Auflistung, damit kann ich doch schon mal was anfangen und mich vom Gebiet her etwas eingrenzen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass es eine sehr umfassende Fragestellung ist, aber so Gebiete in denen viele nette Stellen schnell zu erreichen sind, sind genau das, was wir suchen.

Würde mich über weitere Antworten freuen.

LG,

Flo


----------



## boot (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Komm doch nach Kappeln an der Schlei ,im Hafen fängt man ganz gut.


----------



## Free78 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Hallo,

wir würde wie oben geschrieben gerne Brandungsangeln, also wildes Meer mit Stein- oder Sandstrand, von mir aus auch Steilküste. Wenn wir an Binnengewässern angeln wollen können wir auch hier an den Rhein gehen, oder habe ich ein falsches Bild von der Schlei? Ich mein als Ausweichmöglichkeit wenns Wetter für den Strand zu rau ist wäre dann die Schlei vermutlich ganz nett. 

Wie sieht denn die Ostseeküste in der Gegend aus? 

Kann mich leider erst heute Abend mit den weiter oben genannten Abschnitten befassen, wenn die auch da in der Gegend wären wärs ja ideal. Bin aber aktuel arbeiten und kann erst heute Abend schauen.

LG, Flo


----------



## Free78 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Moin,

konnte grade 10 Minuten Pause machen 

Das liegt ja echt alles nah beieinander. Werde heute abend mal nach Unterkünften in dem Bereich suchen, vielen Dank für die Tipps bis hierher!

Gibts da in der Gegend nen besonders empfehlenswerten Angelladen?

Freue mich schon!

LG,

Flo


----------



## angelradler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Hallo,

unsere Angelgruppe " Brandungsteam Berlin fährt schon seit 10 Jahren in Richtung Fehmarn.
Wir haben unsere Unterkunft in Heiligenhafen und können von dort jeden Strand erreichen.
Es gibt keine richtige Fanggarantie, bei entsprechender Brandung haben wir an jedem Strand gut gefangen.
Versuche es mal in Datzendorf, oder in Staberhuk.

Viele Grüße
angelradler


----------



## Mini-Broesel (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Ja..Dazendorf is ne gute Ecke..wenn du da bist geh rechts hoch bis die Steilküste anfängt..dort angelt fast niemand,
dementsprechend ist das Teilstück da sehr unberührt


----------



## shorty 38 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Versuchs auf Fehmarn! Der Wind kommt dort immer von der richtigen Seite und 5 Tage Windstille habe ich auf Fehmarn noch nicht erlebt! Gruß Shorty


----------



## petripohl (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Moin Moin,
ich denke auch auf Fehmarn habt ihr reichlich möglichkeiten. Aber das im November alle Strände einsam sind |kopfkrat das glaub ich nicht  , schließlich ist der November einer der besten Monate. Wenn man aber bereit ist ein paar Schritte zu laufen kann man mit Sicherheit auch in aller Einsamkeit angeln. Macht aber auch mit nen paar Nachbarn Spaß.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## boot (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*



Free78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir würde wie oben geschrieben gerne Brandungsangeln, also wildes Meer mit Stein- oder Sandstrand, von mir aus auch Steilküste. Wenn wir an Binnengewässern angeln wollen können wir auch hier an den Rhein gehen, oder habe ich ein falsches Bild von der Schlei? Ich mein als Ausweichmöglichkeit wenns Wetter für den Strand zu rau ist wäre dann die Schlei vermutlich ganz nett.
> 
> ...


*1 Fischarten in der Schlei in Kappeln.*
*Dorsch *
*Butt*
*Aalmutter*
*Aal*
*Barsch*
*usw.*
*Das fängst du doch nicht auch im Rhein oder?|kopfkrat*
*Zur Ostsee von Kappeln aus sind es nur 7 Minuten mit nem Auto,und da hast du einen wunderschönen Strand#6, ein Angelfreund von mir hatte von gestern12:00h bis heute Morgen3:00h 50 Dorsche,sie waren nicht alle Maßig,aber 30 stk hatten Maß.*


----------



## Andy007 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo
> wie wäre es mit Schönhagen in Kappeln
> gruß esgof



Wenn schon, dann Schönhagen BEI Kappeln


----------



## boot (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

*Wer die Schlei  nicht kennt. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlei *


----------



## boot (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann Schönhagen BEI Kappeln


 *Nö nö *


----------



## Free78 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps. 

Habe heute ein Ferienhaus in Schönberg/Brasilien gebucht. Die absolute Nebensaison mit Kamin und Sauna *freu*

Schön aus der Kälte kommen, Fische versorgen und dann inne Sauna! Ich freu mich total. Die Bude hat wohl auch nen Whirlpool, aber ob ich da mit meinem Spannmann rein will weiß ich nicht so genau -.- Ich denke eher nicht!

Danke für die Infos zur Schlei, das war mir so nicht bewusst, ist dann natürlich was ganz anderes als Rhein. Hatte auch da in der Gegend geschaut, aber das Angebot aus Brasilien (ganz schön bescheuerter Name für nen Kaff an der Ostsee) war sehr verlockend.

150 Meter vom Strand entfernt. Wenn ich die Tipps weiter oben richtig verstanden habe kann man dort vermutlich vor der Haustür angeln.

LG,

Flo


----------



## Klaul (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

*moin moin,*

*und von schönberg aus kannst du über kalifornien nach brasilien fahren . war für uns die wir aus dieser ecke kommen schon immer ein gag den urlaubern das zu erklären. kalifornien/brasilien zum preis eines ferienhauses am schönberger strand!*

*gruss aus schwansen*

*Klaus*


----------



## maki1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Nette Stelle zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee gesucht.*

Hallo Free78,

hast Du mal einen LINK zum Ferienhaus?
Bin es Leid immer nach DK zu fahren und suche schon das lägeren eine Ferienbleibe an der Ostsee in DE.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

